# ** Specials from ECIGSSA vendors **



## Silver

Hi all

Am creating this thread to *highlight any specials on offer by ECIGSSA vendors.*

Times are tough and cash is tight, so special deals and offers do help.

*This thread is in the "Who has stock" subforum so ECIGSSA supporting vendors are welcome to post their specials here. *Obviously you will post it in your own subforum, but feel free to post it here too. Might be easier for members to find if theyre all on one thread.

*Members, if you spot a good deal or special offer at one of ECIGSSA's supporting vendors, feel free to post it here if not done so already.*

Lets see how it goes and hopefully this can help everyone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## Silver

Was browsing the specials on the Sir Vape site and the following caught my eye:

New *Fiber N' Cotton wick *for R72 (instead of R140) - ie half price
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new-year-new-deals/products/new-fiber-n-cotton
Have wanted to try this wicking material because its supposed to be a blend of cotton and Rayon. And I love my Rayon for fruity menthol vapes...

And then the *Omni Shado RTA* for R450 (instead of R650)
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new-year-new-deals/products/new-authentic-omni-rta-alien-coils
Saw some folks recently raving about this - think it was @Jengz 

Great deals there from Sir Vape - I just need to find a few more things I need....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

@Silver is Vape Addicts an approved vendor?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Silver is Vape Addicts an approved vendor?



Not currently no @Dela Rey Steyn 
You can see supporting vendors on the home page - just scroll down - they are listed alphabetically.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Great idea and thread @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Bulldog said:


> Great idea and thread @Silver



Not just my idea @Bulldog 
Its something we as the Admin & Mod team have been wanting to do for a while. 
But thanks - I hope it gets used and helps people to find good deals on good vape devices and juices.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Was browsing the specials on the Sir Vape site and the following caught my eye:
> 
> New *Fiber N' Cotton wick *for R72 (instead of R140) - ie half price
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new-year-new-deals/products/new-fiber-n-cotton
> Have wanted to try this wicking material because its supposed to be a blend of cotton and Rayon. And I love my Rayon for fruity menthol vapes...
> 
> And then the *Omni Shado RTA* for R450 (instead of R650)
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new-year-new-deals/products/new-authentic-omni-rta-alien-coils
> Saw some folks recently raving about this - think it was @Jengz
> 
> Great deals there from Sir Vape - I just need to find a few more things I need....


If u love dual coils Mr @Silver then the Omni for tobaccos and desserts is just marvelous. My aliens are reaching the end of days so once that happens I'm gonna throw in a single coil and see how we go along with it in this tank but man I love it a lot

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_N8th

Lung Candy St. Patricks Day Celebration! 

72 Grant Avenue
Norwood
JHB

St. Patricks Day In-Store Special!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Great to know @Vape_N8th !
13% off all liquids on this Saturday - bonus

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Vape_N8th 

Just one problem - perhaps you can give your shop name and an address.
It's not very clear from the advert itself.
I know its Lung Candy and you guys are based in Norwood - but an address would help - especially those folk who may not know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked

Bri


Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Am creating this thread to *highlight any specials on offer by ECIGSSA vendors.*
> 
> Times are tough and cash is tight, so special deals and offers do help.
> 
> *This thread is in the "Who has stock" subforum so ECIGSSA supporting vendors are welcome to post their specials here. *Obviously you will post it in your own subforum, but feel free to post it here too. Might be easier for members to find if theyre all on one thread.
> 
> *Members, if you spot a good deal or special offer at one of ECIGSSA's supporting vendors, feel free to post it here if not done so already.*
> 
> Lets see how it goes and hopefully this can help everyone.
> 
> Brilliant idea @Silver!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

Flavour World are having some specials

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

lesvaches said:


> Flavour World are having some specials
> View attachment 160663
> View attachment 160662



Dammit, why NOW, why not Month End??????????

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

lesvaches said:


> Flavour World are having some specials
> View attachment 160663
> View attachment 160662



Ya, saw that @lesvaches 
R11 for 10ml TFA - wow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Great idea. Only problem is I think this should be in a section that come up in the vape discussions new posts.
I think most members never tick any of the other sections on the home page, they just read all the new post under vape discussions that is the default I think.
If any new activity on this thread will come up there, it will be beneficial to members and vendors.

Yes I know I can select watch thread, but I think most members will not even know this thread exist

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

I got an email from Vapers Corner highlighting their latest sale

*EVERYTHING MUST GO - CLEARANCE SALE*

It's in store only though (Equestria and Kyalami branches)
Some good prices I see

Perhaps @Vapers Corner can post further details here on the forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> I got an email from Vapers Corner highlighting their latest sale
> 
> *EVERYTHING MUST GO - CLEARANCE SALE*
> 
> It's in store only though (Equestria and Kyalami branches)
> Some good prices I see
> 
> Perhaps @Vapers Corner can post further details here on the forum

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapers Corner

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 161678
> View attachment 161679
> View attachment 161680
> View attachment 161681



Thanks. Was about to post here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_N8th

Winter is coming!

Time to stock up 

Reuleax Gen 3 Dual @ R600 
Omni Shado Rta @ R100 
10% The Whole Store 
use discount code: "wintersale" upon checkout!

The sale will go live tonight at 00:00

and will run until close of business April 13, 2019.

Please note that the Gen3's and Shado RTA's are limited to one per customer!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches

i forgot to post these yesterday.
Vape Cartel CT Specials

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

What is it with local vendors and running their specials in the middle of the month or so far away from payday?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-den-sustenane-ejuice-40-off-this-week.t58373/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> What is it with local vendors and running their specials in the middle of the month or so far away from payday?



I'd assume its to try and draw unexpected/ unprojected/ new traffic/ new sales during the stores quieter periods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Adephi

Browsing through Vaperite site. 

Vandy Vape Pulse 80w - R576

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Just reviving this thread for the benefit of those who haven't seen it

If there is a special you would like to announce as a vendor, feel free to post it here. (in addition to your own subforum of course). And if members spot any great specials at vendors, feel free to post here also.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA

Payday Bump...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

October Launch Promo for forum members!

20% off all our new 0% THC CBD Vape Juices (8 flavours) and CBD oral tincture (5 flavours)
Use coupon code: cbdpromo



CBD Vape Juice
CBD Tincture

And this covers payday as well! 

*Valid until 31 October 2019*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

https://wienervapeshop.co.za/collections/spring-sale?page=1

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## YeOldeOke

Still time until the end of this week!





https://alldayvapes.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rooigevaar

www.wienervapeshop.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

YeOldeOke said:


> View attachment 206665
> 
> 
> Still time until the end of this week!
> 
> 
> View attachment 206673
> 
> 
> https://alldayvapes.co.za



Love the pic @YeOldeOke!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Twisp: 50% off CLIQ and Cue

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/general-twisp-discussion.t64899/page-3#post-873500

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @YeOldeOke and @Rooigevaar 

great specials!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

https://www.vaperite.co.za/product-category/favourites/premium-old-recipe/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TFM

Hi guys! 

We have a sale on certain one shots 




Get it here - https://bit.ly/2RE3wRY

Reactions: Like 2


----------

